# Der Hobbit: Die Schlacht der fünf Heere - Neuer deutscher Trailer



## FlorianStangl (6. November 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Der Hobbit: Die Schlacht der fünf Heere - Neuer deutscher Trailer* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Der Hobbit: Die Schlacht der fünf Heere - Neuer deutscher Trailer


----------



## LOX-TT (6. November 2014)

der neue Trailer ist der Wahnsinn


----------



## Memmnarch (11. November 2014)

Jetzt konnte ich endlich Teil zwei ansehen, im Kino fehlt ja immer ca. eine halbe Stunde Film. Bin schon gespannt was sie im dritten Teil ändern, erfinden oder weglassen im Vergleich zum Buch. In einem Jahr weiss ich mehr


----------

